# Please List Best Dining Deals on Maui



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm trying to create a list of the best places to dine at with a family of 5 on Maui that will not break the bank… I will be stopping at Costco and buying food for breakfast, lunch and some dinners….I just wanted to start to get a list together...


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 18, 2015)

Aloha Sugarcubesea!

Costco was going to be my first suggestion for saving on dining!   Check out their gift cards and see what they have. I just picked up several last month while on the Disney Cruise to Hawaii for DH and I to use when we fly to Maui next May to stay in our TS. We really love Honu, Mala Ocean Tavern and Frida's which are all owned and run by famous Hawaii chef, Mark Ellman. They had gift cards, $100 for only $79. YAY! And their assortment of gift cards can change.

We find that as east coasters we are hungry earlier so we often take advantage of Happy/Aloha Hours to order slightly cheaper pupu's (apps) and beverages and call that dinner.

Btw, Costco has some awesome sashimi and poke, so check it out when there!


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 18, 2015)

Where are you staying Sugarcubesea? That will help with suggestions.


----------



## triangulum33 (Oct 18, 2015)

Aloha Mixed Plate in Lahaina has good local food and ocean views for $10-$15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2015)

Be sure you use the search function and search for *Maui dining* and *Maui restaurants* - there is lots of good info. in the old posts.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2015)

Knowing location will help a lot.

We tend to use Open Table a lot both at home, and when traveling.  You can look for restaurants and filter it by price (as well as location, etc.).  There are reviews, and links to the menus.  Then you can make your reservations online.

We also use Trip Advisor, and so far they haven't steered us wrong.

Our timeshare is in Kihei so I can provide more info on places to eat on that side of the island.


----------



## silentg (Oct 18, 2015)

We will be staying at Maui Lea, in Maui next year. Any suggestions you have we appriecate!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2015)

silentg said:


> We will be staying at Maui Lea, in Maui next year. Any suggestions you have we appriecate!



That's our home resort.  We love it.

Here is a list I put together for some friends.  The prices vary, I'll try to indicate which ones I feel are more reasonable.

Wailea:
Gannon’s – they serve breakfast, lunch and dinner, we’ve only had lunch and dinner there.  (expensive)
Joe’s Restaurant - (another Bev Gannon restaurant)
Manoli’s Pizza – another one where the setting is great.  They do have good pizza and pastas. (moderate)
Monkeypod – we liked it for lunch better than for dinner as we were able to get a table outside.  This is in a small shopping center kind of up the hill from the resorts. (moderate to expensive)

The restaurants at the Wailea shopping center are okay, but I’d recommend these others first.

Kihei:
Café O Lei – this is usually our first night dinner spot.  It’s within walking distance for you in the Rainbow Mall.  Not the fanciest of places, but good selection.  And I love their lilikoi margarita. (one of our favorites, moderate)
Bistro 808 – breakfast and dinner, they don’t have a liquor license, but you can bring your own wine in if you want (moderate)
Ono Gelato
Fred’s – for breakfast, again within walking distance (reasonable)
Five Palms – lunch, mostly for the atmosphere (expensive)
Cuatro – don’t have a liquor license, but you can bring your own (moderate)
Three’s – get a table outside (moderate)

Hali'maile General Store – address is Makawao.  We’ve only been there for lunch, it was excellent.  Another of Bev Gannon’s restaurants. (expensive)

Mama’s Fish House – always excellent and *very* expensive

If you check around a lot of places have early bird specials, or Happy Hours that would provide enough for a meal.


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 18, 2015)

Our timeshare is in Ka'anapali, so don't know much about the south Maui restaurants. However, I do want to second the Cafe O'Lei recommendation. We've eaten there several times and even had them cater our daughter's wedding this past August. Their food has always been very good, and they did an excellent catering job too.

We enjoy Hali'imaili too. 

Another place we frequent is the Fish Market, either in Paia, or Kihei. I like their Mahi burgers.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 18, 2015)

There is also a Fish Market in Kaanapali, just up the street from K. Beach Club.  I don't know if its the same chain as the others, its just a hole in the wall place with a counter and a few tables outside.  You can buy fresh fish and cook it yourself too.

On the same street the ABC store has a lunch / deli counter that has cheap lunch plates that is popular with locals. Tables outside there too.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 18, 2015)

Waiting on Sugarcubesea for their accommodations location before making additional recommendations…….


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 18, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Aloha Sugarcubesea!
> 
> Costco was going to be my first suggestion for saving on dining!   Check out their gift cards and see what they have. I just picked up several last month while on the Disney Cruise to Hawaii for DH and I to use when we fly to Maui next May to stay in our TS. We really love Honu, Mala Ocean Tavern and Frida's which are all owned and run by famous Hawaii chef, Mark Ellman. They had gift cards, $100 for only $79. YAY! And their assortment of gift cards can change.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much as those are excellent suggestions...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 18, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Where are you staying Sugarcubesea? That will help with suggestions.



The first 5 days we are at: *Hono Koa Vacation Club* ---Honokowai, Maui, Hawaii
The remaining days we are at: *Sands of Kahana Vacation Club* ---- Kahana, Maui, Hawaii

I appreciate the help


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2015)

Dolly's Pizza will be in walking distance when your at Sands of Kahana. Probably
The best pizza I've had on any island in Hawaii. We were only up there a week
And had it twice.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 18, 2015)

silentg said:


> We will be staying at Maui Lea, in Maui next year. Any suggestions you have we appriecate!



We'll be there in 2017. Subbing thread.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 18, 2015)

I LOVE the Kahana/Honokowai area, Sugarcubesea! There is a fabulous little farmers market we always go to in Honokowai on Wednesdays and buy pineapple bagels and lilikoi cream cheese for breakfast. YUMMY!!!! It is at a little green market that is RIGHT on Lower Honoapiilani Hwy across from a small beachfront park. There are other days they have the market too I think, that's just the day we always go.

Friends that own at the Westin Villas love Mama's Ribs that's up that way. The Honolua General Store on Kapalua property has been redone but I hear they still have good sandwiches and plate lunches. If you want to get up pretty early and get in line for a HUGE and yummy breakfast near you with fabulous views of Moloka'i, there's the Gazebo in Napili. Super close to you. Can't think of the name of the little old school resort the Gazebo is in….it's Napili something….

There is a fish market in a little strip center near Star Market grocery that has fish to either take home and cook or I believe they will cook it for you as well. And in the same strip center is Honokowai Okazuya & Deli. Teeny place, best to take out but reasonable prices and quite good.

We like Maui Brewing in Kahana for a nice burger and/or brew. It's behind the McDonald's.  CJ's Deli down in Ka'anapali right on the highway is a great place for breakfast or lunch. Deli style and lots of home cooked type stuff. Roy's Ka'anapali has some really great lunch options at what I consider pretty good prices for Maui and for a very nice place. They had a kalua pork sandwich on a taro bun with sweet potato fries that was KILLER. Star Noodle is not cheap but not real pricey either and it is mauka (up the hill/mountain) from the Lahaina Farms Foodland which is across from the Cannery Mall in Lahaina. Their hot & sour soup is AMAZING!! It was the very first go-to food for us on our trip this last Jan/Feb.

If you love sushi (real sushi, as in raw), you will love poke ("poh-kay") & you can go into any good grocery store, head back to the seafood counter and ask to try the ones that look good to you as they will have quite an assortment. At Foodland for around$6-$10 you can buy a scoop or 2 of poke over rice in a bowl, take it to the nearest beach and voila! Heavenly food in a heavenly place! For us, that is a little slice of Hawaii!!!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2015)

Misread something.


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2015)

I'll second Mamas Ribs and the Gazebo. Both are great and moderate prices.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 18, 2015)

Slip, I have to laugh every time I think about the Gazebo. We had meant to get there on numerous previous trips to Maui but never did until this last Feb. Got there really early, so not a terrible wait and even my DH that is NOT good at waiting was in good spirits. The whale show visible from the line was awesome too! So, we get seated and DH wants the fried rice special as his breakfast. I said, um, we haven't been here but I have heard it is ENORMOUS, "you better get the 1/2 order".   Oh no, he would have NONE of that! :rofl: So, they bring his giant PLATTER heaped at least 6 inches high of fried rice and my eyeballs about popped out of my head!!  :hysterical:  He only made a dent in it and he is no finicky eater. Took the leftovers back to our condo and literally had breakfast for 3 more mornings from that fried rice!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2015)

Lol, I saw someone who ordered that too and I figured it was a couple of meals
Worth. We got lucky and went late morning but the wait wasn't long. By the time 
We were done the line was about three times longer. Good service and food.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 19, 2015)

emuyshondt said:


> Our timeshare is in Ka'anapali, so don't know much about the south Maui restaurants. However, I do want to second the Cafe O'Lei recommendation. We've eaten there several times and even had them cater our daughter's wedding this past August. Their food has always been very good, and they did an excellent catering job too.
> 
> We enjoy Hali'imaili too.
> 
> Another place we frequent is the Fish Market, either in Paia, or Kihei. I like their Mahi burgers.



These all sound amazing….thanks so much


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 19, 2015)

triangulum33 said:


> Aloha Mixed Plate in Lahaina has good local food and ocean views for $10-$15.


For OP's specs, Aloha Mixed Plate in Lahaina would be my top recommendation.


----------



## silentg (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Maui Dining*

For Breakfast we recommend Kihei Cafe. It is Cash only. You go through the line, order, pay, and then find a Table. Normally when we travel we breakfast in but when in Maui to go to the Kihei Cafe for about 1/2 of our mornings. I love their Loco Moco.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 19, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> I LOVE the Kahana/Honokowai area, Sugarcubesea! There is a fabulous little farmers market we always go to in Honokowai on Wednesdays and buy pineapple bagels and lilikoi cream cheese for breakfast. YUMMY!!!! It is at a little green market that is RIGHT on Lower Honoapiilani Hwy across from a small beachfront park. There are other days they have the market too I think, that's just the day we always go.
> 
> Friends that own at the Westin Villas love Mama's Ribs that's up that way. The Honolua General Store on Kapalua property has been redone but I hear they still have good sandwiches and plate lunches. If you want to get up pretty early and get in line for a HUGE and yummy breakfast near you with fabulous views of Moloka'i, there's the Gazebo in Napili. Super close to you. Can't think of the name of the little old school resort the Gazebo is in….it's Napili something….
> 
> ...



Southerngirl,   thank you so much for all of the amazing recommendation’s you gave to me. I’m so excited as a lot of these sound simply amazing.


----------



## bgdg24 (Oct 23, 2015)

One of our favorites on Maui is Sansei. In Kihei, they have an hour of half price sushi and entrees on Sunday and Monday. The doors open at 5:00 and most every food item is half price until 6:00. Word of warning--be in line by 4:15 or you won't make it in the door at 5:00! It's that popular & delicious! 

A new discovery for us this past summer was a restaurant called Eskimo Candy. It's a little hard to find in Kihei and not open on weekends! The seafood was cheap, plentiful and delicious---the ambience not so great! You might want to try this for lunch. Not a dress up place! It's off the beaten path but worth looking for!

We also like Monkeypod which has late evening specials! Would make it more affordable to feed the family! Order a Mai Tai---I guarantee you've never had one like they make them at Monkeypod! 

I also highly recommend Mamma's Fish House! It's a once a trip splurge for us! Just can't beat the view and the food is magnificent! Just read an article last week that listed Mamma's as one of the top twenty restaurants in the US! 

Gosh, this makes me SO homesick for Maui! Love, love, love it there!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 23, 2015)

bgdg24 said:


> We also like Monkeypod which has late evening specials! Would make it more affordable to feed the family! Order a Mai Tai---I guarantee you've never had one like they make them at Monkeypod!



I ordered the special Mai Tai at the Monkeypod and hated it.  It is billed as coming with a "light" float of eggwhite.  But when it arrived it looked more like a layer of whipped cream.  They graciously took it back and made me a "plain" Mai Tai. 

One of my favorite drinks is the lilikoi margarita at Café O' Lei.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 23, 2015)

From a list I complied two years ago:

On the Water or With a View
Kaanapali Beach
1. Ocean Pool Bar & Grill (WKORV), Happy Hour daily 3-5. $4 beer, Mai Tai; $7 well drinks on the rocks, Lava Flow & Piña Coladas, $3 zucchini or sweet potato fries. All day: $6 drink of the day
2. Tropica Maui (Westin Maui, free shuttle) Happy Hour 3:30-5. Multiple $5 dishes, easy to make a meal for $10-$15 each. $3 draft beers and $6 cocktails (including Mai Tai).
3. Cliff Dive Bar (Sheraton Maui) has daily sunset (5:45-5:50 in Nov) torch lighting, cliff dive, and music +/- hula, Happy Hour 3-5, $8 tropical drinks, $7 wine, $6 beer, no food specials on website
4a. Dukes Ohia Bar. Kaanapali, can walk along beach path from WKORV, about 0.7 mi. Aloha Hour 3-5 every day. Mai Tais, Dukes Lemonade & Chardonnay $6, beer $4, happy hour heavy pupus $5-$7, soups & salads can easily round to a meal -Or- bar entrees in $14 range.
4b. Dukes Beach House (same location as Ohia Bar). $26 Chefs tasting menu (three course meal), if seated by 5:30. Also moderately priced breakfast.
5a. Hula Grill. In Whalers Village. Chefs Tasting menu 4:45-5:45 in restaurant, all night at Chefs counter. 3 courses, $26.
5b. Hula Grill Barefoot Bar, Happy Hour 3-5. Mai Tais $6, beers $4.25. No food specials listed but bar entrees reg price $14-$18.
6a. Leilani's (Whalers Village- take shuttle). Olala Menu- 5-6pm (sunset time), several $20 entrees.*
6b. Lelani's Beachside Grill. Every day except Tues 3-5pm Happy Hour with $5 Mai Tais, margaritas, Lei's lemonade and draft beers; $4 sliders. Tacos Tuesdays $5 Pacifico & Margaritas, $4 tacos and chips/pico. Live music Wed-Sun.
Lahaina
1. Lahaina Yacht Club $10 lunch specials. Happy Hour 3-5 daily, $6 snacks. Need letter of intro, yacht club members only
2. Aloha Mixed Plate. Inexpensive mixed plates, drinks, on water in Lahaina.
3. Kimos (Lahaina). On water in Lahaina, moderate to expensive for dinner, reasonable for lunch. No happy hour or dinner specials that I can find.
North of Kaanapali
1. Sea House, on beach in Napili Bay. Happy Hour 2-5. Numerous $5 pupus and tropical drinks in $7 range, easy to make meal for two.
2. Gazebo Restaurant at Napili Shores Condos. Good breakfast with a view (and 20-40 min wait).
3. Merrimans Kapalua. Happy Hour drinks, $6 Mai Tais, $3 beer. Pupus but fairly expensive. A little confusing because they have an outdoor terrace (where you want to be) and two bar menus- the Pointe Bar menu, presumably for the terrace (no happy hour mentioned) and the Bar Menu, which lists Happy Hour 3-5 (unclear if there is a separate indoor bar that hosts happy hour).

Upcountry*
1. Kula Lodge, upcountry. Breakfast with a view. Not inexpensive but breakfast seems to be a good deal for the quality of the setting.

No View
Kaanapali Beach
1. CJs Deli and Diner. Walk to from Sheraton Maui. Breakfast and deli sandwiches. Box lunches for picnicking.
Lahaina & Vicinity
1. Star Noodle. Foodie darling, a little inland in Lahaina. Small plates and noodles, moderately priced.
2. Leodas Pie Shop, just south of Lahaina. Pot pies, savory hand pies, sandwiches, sweet pies. Inexpensive to moderate.
3. Cool Cats (Lahaina), burgers and shakes in Lahaina, casual, no view.
North of Kaanapali
1. Honokawai Okazuya & Deli. Takeout 1.5 mi north of WKORV, inexpensive, excellent quality.*
2. Iron Imu BBQ. Napili. Dinner only, no alcohol or view, large meals of excellent BBQ
Upcountry & Paia
1.Komoda Store & Bakery. Makawao. Known for Malasadas and Cream Puffs. Also consider coconut pastries & long johns. Open 7am-5pm, best selection before noon. Closed Wed.
2. Flatbread Company. Highly regarded pizzas. Some salads. No a/c, gets hot in restaurant.
Hana
1. Thai food by Pranee & Nutcharees Authentic Thai food. Hana. Highly regarded food from a shack, served in a tent. Two "restauranteurs" share the shack and it goes by different names different days on the week.
South Maui
1. Monkeypod, Wailea. Happy hour 3-5 and 9-11. $9 pizzas, half price apps, $8 mixology-type cocktails. Dinner moderate to expensive. No view.

Enjoy!

H


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 23, 2015)

bgdg24 said:


> One of our favorites on Maui is Sansei. In Kihei, they have an hour of half price sushi and entrees on Sunday and Monday. The doors open at 5:00 and most every food item is half price until 6:00. Word of warning--be in line by 4:15 or you won't make it in the door at 5:00! It's that popular & delicious!
> 
> A new discovery for us this past summer was a restaurant called Eskimo Candy. It's a little hard to find in Kihei and not open on weekends! The seafood was cheap, plentiful and delicious---the ambience not so great! You might want to try this for lunch. Not a dress up place! It's off the beaten path but worth looking for!
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you…awesome


----------



## heathpack (Oct 23, 2015)

From our list, we ate at:

Cliff Dive bar (drinks only)
Lahaina Yacht Club (must be a member of a yacht club to visit here)
Leodas
Honokawai
Komoda Bakery (malasadas only)
Flatbread Company
Thai by Pranee

Cliff Dive.  Great ambience.  Unmemorable drinks
Lahaina Yacht Club.  Great value, great location
Leodas.  Good grub.
Honolawai.  Greasy takeout.  Maybe we got the wrong stuff.
Komoda Bakery, Flatbread Co and Thai by Pranee were all excellent.

We tried to hit Gazebo but it was too long of a wait.  I swear we ate at Aloha Mixed Plate but for the life of me I can't remember it.  We met some friends in Lahaina, I think at Cool Cats.  If that was the place, it was 'meh'.

We also are at some more expensive places- our favorite was Mala Ocean Tavern. We also had a great time at the Old Lahaina Luau.

We were staying at the Westin Kaanapali for 2 weeks.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 27, 2015)

If you are upcountry, try market Fresh Bistro in Makawao on Baldwin Street (the main drag).  It is great for breakfast or lunch.  Closed Mondays.

While you are in Makawao, pick up some pastries from Komoda's Bakery, also on Baldwin Street.  It is perhaps the best bakery on the island.  It is closed a couple of days a week, Sunday and Wednesday as I recall, and it closes at 2 p.m. on Saturday.

We do both of these every year on our annual Maui trip.  Makawao is a charming little town.


----------



## capjak (Oct 27, 2015)

Up Kaanapali good food and reasonable prices try Star Noodle.


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 27, 2015)

We had Stillwell's Bakery in Wailuku make the cake for my daughter's wedding this past August. Almost every local we talked to said they were the best bakery on Maui. We went several times during the 3 weeks we were there, and everything we tried was very good. They also make sandwiches and have a breakfast menu. It is well off the beaten path, as you have to be going to it to find it. It is by itself with other industrial buildings. 

Leoda's in Olowalu was also good, but more expensive.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 28, 2015)

Wow, these are all great choices for me and the family…. I am now compiling a spreadsheet with this info on it….thanks and keep those suggestions coming.


----------



## mauitraveler (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugarcubesea,

If you don't want to wait in the long line for the great food at the Gazebo in Napili, Koa's Seaside Grill in Lahaina is owned by the same couple.  They've taken their fine breakfast  menu to Koa's, and they're open for lunch and dinner, as well.  Koa's is ocean front right on Front Street, and it's ten minutes away from where you're staying.  Hope you give them a try.  You won't be sorry!  Happy travels to you and your family!  CJ


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 30, 2015)

mauitraveler said:


> Sugarcubesea,
> 
> If you don't want to wait in the long line for the great food at the Gazebo in Napili, Koa's Seaside Grill in Lahaina is owned by the same couple.  They've taken their fine breakfast  menu to Koa's, and they're open for lunch and dinner, as well.  Koa's is ocean front right on Front Street, and it's ten minutes away from where you're staying.  Hope you give them a try.  You won't be sorry!  Happy travels to you and your family!  CJ



I am for sure going to go to one of these choices…Thank you so much for pointing out that both folks own these two restaurants.  

Should I anticipate long waits at Koa's Seaside Grill as well?


----------



## mauitraveler (Oct 30, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I am for sure going to go to one of these choices…Thank you so much for pointing out that both folks own these two restaurants.
> 
> Should I anticipate long waits at Koa's Seaside Grill as well?



When we went for breakfast at 9:00 a.m., there was no line, nor was there one when we left.  We were seated right by the railing, so we had a fantastic view.  They also have ocean front seating on the 2nd floor, as well.  That could be the reason that there was no line.  You can go to: Koasgrill.com to check out the menu.  Enjoy!  CJ


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 31, 2015)

mauitraveler said:


> When we went for breakfast at 9:00 a.m., there was no line, nor was there one when we left.  We were seated right by the railing, so we had a fantastic view.  They also have ocean front seating on the 2nd floor, as well.  That could be the reason that there was no line.  You can go to: Koasgrill.com to check out the menu.  Enjoy!  CJ




That is great to know.  thanks


----------



## mchct (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Sugarcubesea:

Everyone's posted a lot of good suggestions and places for Maui.  We usually go to Oahu, but last year decided to try Maui for the first time.  

We had a great time because a local friend who grew up on Maui and still has family there gave us her list with recommendations and some local places, if you and your family like or want to try local food.

Here's some information for the northern areas that she provided to us; but you may want to google or check yelp to make sure these places are still open, as a lot of local places are closing down. Plus it depends what time you arrive in Maui, if the stores are still open:

Stop at Costco, Kmart and/or Walmart to pick up things you'll need at the condo (if your car has room.)  Stuff is expensive on Maui and for example soft drinks at Walmart are half the price you'll find in local markets.  As you leave the airport and come to the first signal light (Haleakala Hwy.) turn left and Costco will be on your right.  If you go straight (actually you veer a little left) at the first signal, Kmart will be at your left.  I suggest stopping at Costco, then Wal-Mart as getting out of the Kmart parking lot may be difficult.  Drinking water and a styrofoam ice chest are recommended if you are going to do a lot of sightseeing.

Going straight on the road (Dairy Road) past Kmart, you will see the Maui Marketplace shopping center on the left.  There is a Sports Authority Store and other shops.  Keep going down the road and you'll see Wal-Mart and Home Depot on your left.   Continue down Dairy Road and you'll be on your way to West Maui.  

If you want to stop in Kahului before heading to your hotel, there are three shopping centers.

Maui Mall has a local favorite ice cream (kind of like a ice cream and sherbet mixture) shop called Tasaka Guri-Guri Ice Cream, in the south side of the mall.

Near the airport is Da Kitchen Cafe, with large portions of food (chicken katsu is good) at reasonable prices, around $6~$12. 425 Koloa St., Closed Sunday, M-F 11-8, Sat 11-3.  Also has a "Hole is the wall" location in Kihei.

There's also a Zippy's near airport.  Zippy's are kind of like Denny's Diner, but has the good local Hawaiian stuff, plus the regular burgers or pancakes so a good choice for picky eaters in the group.

The Geste Shrimp Truck is parked on Kahului Beach Road next to the harbor.  We heard is is listed as one of the 50 best food trucks in the nation but haven't tried it and hopefully as good as Giovanni's truck in Oahu.

Wailuku area:
Sam Sato's (1750 Wili Pa Loop, Wailuku) Breakfast & lunch only, Mon-Sat 7-2.  Known by the locals for their dry min or saimin (noodles), pie crust manju and other local dishes like chicken katsu, fried rice.

Just past Sam Sato's is the Asian Star restaurant with good Vietnamese food. 
Prices as usual are higher here than on mainland.  What would be a $6 bowl of pho in Orange County is $10 here.

Archie's and Tokyo Tei are small Wailuku restaurants on Lower Main Street that serve Japanese and local food, nothing fancy, but good.  Next to Archies is Tiffany's Bar & Grill, which friends like but we haven't tried.

For Poke and other local prepared foods visit Takamia Market, in the Happy Valley section of Wailuku.  Ichiban Okazuya is another favorite local place.

Lahaina:
808 Grindz Cafe (7am-2 pm):  Hole in the wall, mostly locals (at the time) great breakfasts for $5.75

Star Noodle (286 Kupuohi St) Upscale fusion place, now pretty crowded with tourists. Good ramen noodles, a bit pricey and long wait sometimes.

Honokowai, Kahana, Napili:
As you head north on the main highway past Black Rock, you'll pass the Royal Lahaina Resort. Turn left onto the Lower Honoapiilani Rd you'll soon come to a small shopping center on your right with a very large TImes Market.  Past this shopping center on the right is a strip mall with Honokowai Okazuya and Deli, a hole in the wall with take out only, good food but prices have gone up.  

L&L:  Typical local plate lunch place with local favorites like chicken katsu, teriyaki, loco moco.  Large portions, generally not too expensive.  

Seahouse Restaurant (Napili Kai Beach Resort):  Great view.  Had portuguese sausage, eggs, fried rice.  Tasted great and good for the arteries!

Kapalua Bay:
Sansei Restaurant:  A bit pricey, but they sometimes have discounted prices during certain hours like 5:30-6 and 10:00. Get there early as the line gets long.

Sorry the info above was long, but I tried to cut out the other info to post her info for the airport/northern Maui areas. 

Hope you and your family enjoy your time there!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 4, 2015)

mchct said:


> Hi Sugarcubesea:
> 
> Everyone's posted a lot of good suggestions and places for Maui.  We usually go to Oahu, but last year decided to try Maui for the first time.
> 
> ...



mchct, I really appreciate you taking the time to write down all of these local spots for me… I'm keeping a master spreadsheet with all of this info on it…. I have just copied your data into my master list…..thanks again and have a great day


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 4, 2015)

Don't forget to get your first (and cheapest) meal when you stop at Costco.  $1.50 Hot Dog Combos for all.  $7.50 will feed a family of 5.  

I'm going to have to remember this thread next time we go to Maui.  Looks like a lot of great choices.


----------



## BoBird1314 (Nov 4, 2015)

If you are upcountry in the Kula area, we recommend the pizza at the Kula Lodge. Reasonably priced for the quality and views that are to die for if you can snag one of the window tables.
In Lahaina, we have twice had lunch on the patio at Kimo's and were pleased with the quality of food for the price (particularly the fish taco's), the service, and the atmosphere on the patio overlooking the ocean.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 12, 2015)

BoBird1314 said:


> If you are upcountry in the Kula area, we recommend the pizza at the Kula Lodge. Reasonably priced for the quality and views that are to die for if you can snag one of the window tables.
> In Lahaina, we have twice had lunch on the patio at Kimo's and were pleased with the quality of food for the price (particularly the fish taco's), the service, and the atmosphere on the patio overlooking the ocean.



Excellent suggestions....thanks


----------



## maui-or-bust (Nov 14, 2015)

Exceptional Qualilty, Best value on the island.
http://www.opentable.com/leis-family...rant?rid=82333

The Leis Family Class Act Restaurant is our student run fine dining room at the University of Hawaii Maui College. Students enrolled in the Maui Culinary Academy are your chefs and servers under the leadership of their instructors. We serve a 4-course prix fixe menu on Wednesdays and Fridays with reservations available from 11:00am - 12:30pm. Our price for the complete 4-course meal ranges from $29 - $39 depending upon the entree selected. The globally influenced menu changes weekly. Be sure to call early for reservations as we are sometimes sold out weeks in advance. Menus can be viewed by clicking the MENU tabs on this Open Table site. We look forward to serving you!

One of the Top Ten places to dine in Maui, BYOB.
Hard reservation to get.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 7, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> The first 5 days we are at: *Hono Koa Vacation Club* ---Honokowai, Maui, Hawaii
> The remaining days we are at: *Sands of Kahana Vacation Club* ---- Kahana, Maui, Hawaii
> 
> I appreciate the help



I just wanted to update my resort...

The first 5 days we are at: *WKORV-N*
The remaining days we are at: *Sands of Kahana Vacation Club* ---- Kahana, Maui, Hawaii


----------

